# Surfside Beach 7/2



## Peschereccjo (Dec 18, 2005)

Surf decided to lay down this morning - really only two breaks. Easy breeze thru sun up. Decent clarity. Great morning to be out. Fished an hour or so and brought in two 18" trout, 3 small smacks and a lady fish on artificial. Bunch of pelicans in the area dive bombing on me - beats a cup of coffee any day. Quite a few other folks out for a weekday but I guess when the surf agrees we all come running.

Surf is picking back up as I write.... hope tomorrow brings some good fortunes as well.


----------

